# Would you go on holiday without your children?



## Mrs R

I've noticed alot of my friends/workmates have gone on holiday recently without their children. Some are going to Spain for a week, on hen weekends, to London for the weekend, on honeymoon etc.

Would you do this?

Personally I would never dream of leaving my children to go on holiday. It nearly killed me leaving my twins to go into hospital to have my 3rd baby! My mum kept them, and they see her every day but I still felt awful.

My mum has offered to keep my 3 for a night in April so that DH and I can go out for a night as we have ickets for a comedy show. I haven't even decided if I'll do this or not lol I'm happy to have a babysitter for the night, but I always like to be there for them in the morning.

Don't get me wrong, my children drive me bonkers and I spent many a day dreaming of escaping for a week, just to be me again, but I would never actually do anything about it.

Would you go away without your children?


----------



## sarah0108

If I got the chance I would. 
If I ever did they would stay with my mum and they adore being with her, so I wouldn't have any concerns that they'd miss me because I doubt they would notice haha! 
I won't get a chance though so it's not really an option for me x


----------



## BethK

I couldn't at the moment, i just wouldn't enjoy it. LO is 2.8 years and has never stayed anywhere overnight without me.

However next year in September i'm hoping to go away for our 10 year wedding anniversary, just to London for the night and see a show and do some shopping.

Mum will have Freya for the weekend, she has her 4 times a week during the day and i know Freya will love it but i'm sure i'll still worry. By then she will be 4.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

We have been away over night when it is too far away to come home after a celebration a few times. LO loves to go to her grandparents so she is fine with it, she gets spoiled and has loads of fun. I know she'll be fine there and don't mind leaving here for a night but I do miss her and can't wait to get back the next day!

But we have been invited to a wedding in summer in vegas, adults only but they are very good friends and always been good to us so we are going. I am not looking forward to leaving LO at all and we are looking to go for as short a time as poss even though the flight time and cost is very high :cry: Not sure how I'll cope.


----------



## pinklizzy

I've left her for a night three times and it's always awful so I can't imagine going away on holiday without her.


----------



## eddjanuary10

I went to Paris with my sister for the weekend in October, she is also a Mummy with a 2 year old toddler. We thought it'd be nice to have a little girly break which we had never done before together, it was her 21st birthday present from me to her and we had a lovely time. I had never spent more than a couple hours away from my lb, and even then only a handful of times so it was a big step. We co-sleep and he was still bf'ing morning & night then so I did worry about going and I tend to worry quite a lot anyway. I let Ihsan sleep with his Daddy a few nights in the week before we left, partly to prepare him for when I would be away and partly because I wanted him to get used to settling for DH in general as no one had ever settled Ihsan to sleep but me. 

I think I was ok with it because I was leaving him with his Dad though, not ready to leave him anywhere else overnight at the moment but so glad I went on the trip it was a good experience for us all. My sister and I did talk about our lo's a lot when we were away, and we phoned home about 4 times a day but we knew they were ok with their Daddy's :) 

It was lovely to get home too, and our toddlers seemed happy we were back for about a minute then they were off playing again! We definately missed them way more than they missed us I think! x


----------



## georgebaby1

i wouldnt xx


----------



## Gingerspice

My Lo is staying at my Inlaws for a few days next month as we're having building work don't. Tbhi am dreading it! I always thought we would but not sure I could now, not until she's a bit older.


----------



## ellismum

Yes. I've gone away with work and would happily go on break/holiday. I love my son but its also good for me to take some time for me occasionally.


----------



## tommyg

Dh is having a boys long weekend skiing, i'm having a girlie hen do overnight. And we have left him for 48 hours for us to go to a wedding.

But I couldn't imagine us leaving him so we could have a holiday. 

These days won't last for ever enjoy while you can.


----------



## dani_tinks

Nope we wouldn't, Jacob will be coming on our honeymoon with us :).


----------



## Tacey

If my children were happy, I would. Alice stayed with my parents this week for 3 nights and had an amazing time. I was at home, but going to a hotel would have been nicer!


----------



## Lauren25

We have left Bobby to go somewhere over night, usually a shopping trip to Manchester or Liverpool or one of our birthdays, we drop him off in the morning and pick him up the following day afternoon! This is only special occasions though!
It's my Hen Weekend in May and that will be the first time ill have left him without seeing him in part of the day, he and the new baby will be at home with Daddy!
Then we are going on Honeymoon after we get married in June, we are going to Vegas for 4 nights/5 days and they will be staying with my parents. It took a lot to persuade me to leave them and go that far but we won't be able to do anything like this again, it's less than a week and they will have an amazing time with Nanny and Grandad (who are already making plans to take them to the sea side :))


----------



## Pearls18

Yes I would. We are a family but we are also a married couple, it is important to take the time to nurture and care for a marriage and spend time alone in my opinion (as well as family time of course), not necessarily by going on holiday but that would be one of the things for me. DH and I havent had chance to go on honeymoon yet, we are hoping to go away together this year although I am not sure of how long, might be a city break could be up to 10 days. It isnt something we would do often but it is something I want to do before we have our next child, DS would have no problems I am sure of it, he would stay with my mum. When we have had our next child and they are older I would like to be able to go on a short break with my husband every year, probably only a weekend away. If I thought Elliot would be upset or find it difficult I wouldnt go, but he is incredibly adapt at staying with other people, he has been in childcare since a year old so perhaps thats partly why. I have had to leave DS with DH for 5 days before as I had to go on a study school for my course, it was difficult but I got on with it, DS was fine.

I dont think it is our place to judge other parents about whether they would or wouldnt, it doesnt mean I love my son any less than a parent who wouldnt leave their child. Tbh, I know this isnt what you were intending OP but I hate when people say oh I just couldnt leave my children when I mention our honeymoon, it is always said with an ounce of superiority in my opinion, but Im secure enough in my decisions as a wife and mother to smile it off.


----------



## starangel27

id love too just for a couple of days but its not an option for us


----------



## louandivy

Yes and it would be amazing :haha: me and OH are going to go to Berlin without her next year as we are thinking of moving there and want to go check it out. I regularly go to London on My own for the weekend and went to a festival without her last year which I plan on doing again this summer. No guilt here - she has a great time with her grandparents and I get to be around my friends without any distractions!


----------



## mrsthomas623

When I just had Nolan, I thought NEVER, I couldn't leave my baby. Now with 2- I would if I could. :haha: But only for an over night, maybe a weekend.


----------



## cupcake23

Yep. Went on my honeymoon when ds was 5 for 10 days, the last few days I really started missing him but we had a fab time, however when he was 2 we went camping for 3 nights and I hated it, missed him so much so I really think its the age that would make me consider leaving them.


----------



## karlilay

No way. Never. We have a tight income, I can't Imagen spending alot of money for just me and Jonny to go on holiday and then leave them at home. I would be lost without them tbh.


----------



## mummylove

I am going to surrey for 2 nights in april with my brother so oh will have the kids so least they are with their daddy. I am meant to be going spain next year for my 30th with my friends but i dont know whats happening now. Dont know if i could leave them for that long. I know they would be fine with their daddy and ohs family trust them 110% but its the fact if anything happened and me not being in the country


----------



## Wriggley

we can only afford 1 uk based holiday each year so wouldnt dream of using that up one year without our LO.

if we were better off id maybe concider a night away with OH though but not if it had to replace your family holiday


----------



## londonangel

Nope!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Yes. Going on honeymoon in april for 4 nights. She also usually spends 4 nights every half term and school holiday with her dad (he's a teaching assistant) 
I don't know what it'll be like with future children - she's been going to her dad's overnight since she was 13 months so i've just kind've got used to it.


----------



## lozzy21

Yes, i have and i am!

In 8 weeks im going to Belfast for 3 nights for a hen weekend and i cant wait! Shes spending a weekend with Daddy and will hardly notice im going. We are getting married next year and will be leaving LO at home with Grandma for our honeymoon.

I may be a mother but that is only part of who i am. Some time away to let my hair down, drink, sing, dance, swear and just generally do things that im not able to do when Niamh is with me makes me a better mother. Im less stressed and just a happier person.


----------



## Chocoholic123

No, at least not at the moment. Mil has already offered but I don't feel like I want to. LO hasn't had a night apart from me yet.


----------



## MrsPoodle

We are going away for 4 days for our anniversary in April without her, but we save our main holiday to be a family holiday and take her.


----------



## midori1999

We've been away four times without the children, (have had some fantastic holidays and been to the Maldives, Dominican Republic, Mexico, Jamaica) but I don't think we would now. When we went away they stayed with my Grandparents, which was like a holiday to them anyway, they had a fab time, but my Grandparents are too old now and I am not sure my Mum would cope with all of them for any period of time as she is unwell. If I had someone I could trust to look after them who I knew they would enjoy spending time with, then yes, I would go on holiday without them. 

I am a parent who has never left my 19 month old overnight at all and barely left her with anyone except my husband BTW...


----------



## hattiehippo

We've had a couple of single nights away - got one for our anniversary in 2 weeks time - my in-laws come and stay at our house overnight. I'm looking forwArd to it but it is getting harder as Tom is getting older cos he gets really upset and doesn't like us leaving him with them. He has a lovely time but he's always cross with us when we get back.

I couldn't go on a proper holiday without him. I see holidays as a family thing so I can't imagine doing that without all my family really.


----------



## Foogirl

Sure I would. Abby loves staying with her Auntie Carol and big cousin Max. She's been there for a couple of weekends and the last time it was 5 days. I felt terrible because I hardly missed her. But for us the respite is vital. She's going to Auntie Carol's for a week soon, Mr Foo and I might just take ourselves off somewhere.

To be honest, I've never understood people who take babies / toddlers on exotic overseas holidays. That seems like my idea of torture. If Mr Foo and I wanted to go away on a holiday like that we'd ask Abby to stay with Auntie Carol. Similarly, I love to ski. Abby will never ski. I'm not sure I can resign myself to the fact I'd never be able to have a ski-ing holiday whilst I'm young enough to enjoy them.


----------



## Dragonfly

No my kids deserve a holiday to.


----------



## lovehearts

I went away on a hen weekend the week after my LO turned 1. He was with his daddy, and it was 2 nights and although i had a nice time i wouldnt do it again anytime soon. My son teethed badly all weekend and he wouldnt come to me when i got home. it Broke my heart!!!!!!! 

He has stopped at Nanny and Grandads a few times over night (maybe 5 times in almost 2 years) but he is there 4 days a week anyway, and we lived there for a couple of months so its like home to him anyway. I would not let him stop anywhere else.

Anyway, I dont think we would go away for a week without him to spain or anywhere, we would take him with us if we had the opportunity. I would however do an over night stay while he was at nannys.

x


----------



## louandivy

Dragonfly said:


> No my kids deserve a holiday to.

You really have a way with words dragonfly

Of course kids deserve a holiday too, I think most of us who go away without our kids go on a family trip as well.


----------



## louandivy

Also, going to her grandparents for Ivy IS like a holiday...they have a huge garden, OH's mum absolutely showers her with attention and Ivy always asks when she can stay over next. Some mums seem to think that those of us who go away without our kids leave them sitting bored and crying for us the entire time we're away?!


----------



## Dragonfly

louandivy said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> No my kids deserve a holiday to.
> 
> You really have a way with words dragonfly
> 
> Of course kids deserve a holiday too, I think most of us who go away without our kids go on a family trip as well.Click to expand...

Whats wrong with my words? Would be nice for all of us to go on hols and I dont have any one to look after my children if I was to go. Why pick my post like that?:shrug:


----------



## TennisGal

I haven't done - but when Ally is finished feeding (so that'll be the year 2020) hubs and I are going to Italy for a weekend.

Girls have a holiday on the south coast and one in the south of Spain or France this yr to look forward to...and they will be beyond excited to stay with either grandparents, who are basically the gate keepers to all things fun and amazing.

Don't know when ally will finish feeding, but when she's ready...and she's happy settling at night without us... then we will. Not til she's ready and confident. Lizzie would be fine now, but they can't be separated :) I wouldn't do more than a weekend until they are good bit older...


----------



## Foogirl

Dragonfly said:


> No my kids deserve a holiday to.

Abby mostly deserves a holiday FROM us. :haha: Her visit to her auntie's is her holiday.

But it is possible to go away with your kids and also go away without them.


----------



## Dragonfly

I think I have been read wrong here. I didnt mean that in some sort of weird hit back at everyone else. I just think all my family including me needs a holiday and would love to take them all away with me. Does nothing but rain here. I have nothing against people that go away without kids.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Foogirl said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> No my kids deserve a holiday to.
> 
> *Abby mostly deserves a holiday FROM us.* :haha: Her visit to her auntie's is her holiday.
> 
> But it is possible to go away with your kids and also go away without them.Click to expand...

Haha this! LO is with us all day every day as we work at home, she must be sick of us :haha:

But seriously I would take LO to the wedding in Vegas if kids were invited and it was child friendly (even brave the flight) and we will be going camping too with her which I am sure she will love!


----------



## lozzy21

Dragonfly said:


> No my kids deserve a holiday to.


As does mine but i dont think Niamh would appreciate being dragged around shops, markets, sitting in boring restaurants and pubs.

Just because i go on holiday with out her does not mean she doesn't go at all. When we take Niamh away we do things that she will like. We go to the zoo, the sealife centre, the circus, we build sandcastles on the beach and while i have a great time and love seeing how she reacts its not what i would pick to do as my first choice for some fun,


----------



## Pearls18

Dragonfly said:


> No my kids deserve a holiday to.

And this is why we will be going on a family holiday as well, Elliot won't lose out although it will pretty much be a holiday for him anyway with my grandparents in the countryside. We deserve time just us two. I agree this is a somewhat flippant remark.


----------



## Dragonfly

What I think we all need a hol? I dont care what all you do with yours. I dont think I need torn apart for wanting my kids with me. I give up.


----------



## Pearls18

Dragonfly said:


> What I think we all need a hol? I dont care what all you do with yours. I dont think I need torn apart for wanting my kids with me. I give up.

You have to admit the way you worded it made it sound like we think our children don't deserve a holiday? Whether you meant it or not it can look a little tactless.


----------



## lozzy21

Like we dont need snide remarks because we go away with out our children.


----------



## louandivy

Omg you are so annoying - you always say the most rude and judgmental things but when people call you up on it you feign total ignorance. Do you honestly have zero social skills and no comprehension of how to word things with tact or are you just pretending to not realise?! You can say whatever you want but if you aren't going to bother trying to come across as even slightly polite then be prepared for people to think you are rude.


----------



## Dragonfly

I explained in one of my posts there what I meant in case it was taken up wrongly as was pointed out by others. Its not how I meant it at all. It rains here all the time and its quite depressing, I think my kids deserve a holiday to does not mean I think others all should have kids with them just me. I dont do two edged comments I just say what I mean. If I had the luxery of it when my kids are older and had somewhere for my kids to go I may do, I have nothing against it. Given currant situations in my life my kids deserve to get away to. Thats all I meant.


----------



## Dragonfly

louandivy said:


> Omg you are so annoying - you always say the most rude and judgmental things but when people call you up on it you feign total ignorance. Do you honestly have zero social skills and no comprehension of how to word things with tact or are you just pretending to not realise?! You can say whatever you want but if you aren't going to bother trying to come across as even slightly polite then be prepared for people to think you are rude.

I wasnt being rude and you are forever attacking people especially me? you are very rude yourself. 
I wasnt being judgemental and explained twice now what I meant but falls on deaf ears. You always tear me apart and make me out to do things which I dont do. :growlmad: I dont like you to be honest and how you carry on towards me wish you would just go away.


----------



## Pearls18

Is it just me or is the toddler group turning into baby club these days?


----------



## Dragonfly

lozzy21 said:


> Like we dont need snide remarks because we go away with out our children.

It wasnt a fing snide remark I just said what I wanted. Now give over and attack someone else. :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

Dragonfly said:


> I explained in one of my posts there what I meant in case it was taken up wrongly as was pointed out by others. Its not how I meant it at all. It rains here all the time and its quite depressing, I think my kids deserve a holiday to does not mean I think others all should have kids with them just me. I dont do two edged comments I just say what I mean. If I had the luxery of it when my kids are older and had somewhere for my kids to go I may do, I have nothing against it. Given currant situations in my life my kids deserve to get away to. Thats all I meant.

But that is not what you SAID. We are not telepathic and able to read a hidden messages on a computer screen.


----------



## RedRose

I haven't yet but will once Bea is happy enough to be left.

Am hoping this year for a family holiday and a few single date nights while the girls are being babysat. Oh and Luke's work Christmas do in December, that might be 1/2 nights.

Totally agree with marinewag re time alone as a couple being beneficial to the whole family. At least it is for us anyway.

Dragonfly- what you're saying makes perfect sense- if you'd have just elaborated in the first place rather than a seemingly baited one line answer I don't think anyone would question what you meant!


----------



## Torz

A weekend away I would just about manage. I went on my sister hen weekend when Alfie was 2 & it was the first time I left him, it didn't feel so bad as he was at home with daddy. 

A week or longer away I wouldn't manage, a proper holiday I feel my kids should come with us. All our friends do Glastonbury festival without their kids but we take ours. We've experienced it without them & now we want them to enjoy it with us. 

My best mate has a full week or two abroad every year without her kids, I just couldn't do it.


----------



## Dragonfly

Maybe I should have elaborated more but I explained what I meant and thats all I am saying on this, its not a snide remark, I am sorry if it came across that way. Good for you if you can get away without the kids, sounds wonderful. I do wish for time out myself to. But at the mo I would take mine away with me so we could have some fun in the sun. I hope I wont get any more remarks to me now after this as I have explained myself a few times. And will not be answering any more remarks either.


----------



## lindseymw

I would love the chance!

We have had a few 1-2 nights away. I agree with the pp who said about couples time (Marinewag?). 

If we ever got the chance to get sitters for the kids, we would go away in a heartbeat. This, however, would not replace the main family holiday


----------



## AP

I don't want to. 
But everyone's different


----------



## Mrs R

Ok ladies, I didn't post this to start World War 3! We all parent differently, and each to their own. There is no right or wrong way and I was just curious about something that my friends and family seem to be doing alot of lately.

I wouldn't go away without my babies as they are just that.... babies. They are very small and to be honest, nobody is jumping up and down telling me and DH to have a holiday whilst they look after them lol

I was just looking for other prespectives and this has turned into a row. Thank you to those who replied. Maybe we should just leave it here : )


----------



## OmarsMum

Nope, I wouldn't. He doesn't stay with anyone overnight not even his dad, & no one can settle him to sleep other than me. 

I can't leave him with my mum or his dad for over 2-3 hrs before he starts asking for me. So no I wouldn't as he's not ready & I'm also not ready. 

But I have some friends who do go on a holiday wihtout their kids, they're fine. A friend left her 3 yrs old with his grandparents for 10 days, the kid wasn't even bothered as he spends almost every weekend at his grandparents house so he's used to staying at heir place. It was more difficult on the mum than the kid.


----------



## xemmax

In the future yes, next year we hope to honeymoon without him.

At the moment it's the thought of distance that puts me off rather than time away. Oli stays at my parents house once a week and next month we're going to have a weekend away without him for our anniversary, but the thought of going abroad without him makes me feel anxious at the moment - I think largely due to my fear of flying!


----------



## karlilay

I think aswel it depends how you read into holiday. For me a holiday weather here or abroad is relaxing, swimming, sandcastles, visits to local things and shopping. I'm not sure, personally, I would want to do any of those without my kids. And I'm 100% sure I would feel guilty if I was enjoying all that without them.


----------



## Feltzy

Me and DH have been invited to overnight hen/stag parties before but we are both in agreement that we won't do any trips away on our own. Neither of us really see's the appeal, I wouldn't enjoy a holiday/weekend away without my family, and I know both me and DH wouldn't really be happy if the other went away, especially not on a 3/4 day bender. It's not that we don't trust eachother because we do implicitly, we just don't feel it necessary (for us).

I'd never stop DH going away anywhere if he really wanted to though, even when he got invited to the stag holiday I told him I was happy for him to go (not really true) but he said he didn't want to. The longest either of us has been away from the kids is 1 night so I think we'd both miss them too much.

ETA: I'm taking DH away this Saturday to the Dales overnight for his birthday without the kids. The kids stay with their grandparents overnight occasionally and sometimes we make the most of it and book a night in a hotel somewhere. Maybe we will have longer breaks without the kids when they get a bit older, but for now 1 night here and there is great.


----------



## RedRose

Karli a holiday to me is getting blind drunk and sleeping all day :lol:


----------



## karlilay

:rofl: Iv never been on that sort of holiday. I was knocked up before I could experience one legally lol! Sounds like a bloody good idea to me though. If I was invited to a hen do abroad I might consider it for a night, but I'm a wimp, iv never left the kids over night yet. I would worry the whole time I think.


----------



## BabyJayne

A huge YES from me. Although these have been weekends away rather than weeks, but still, I have no qualms about it.

In fact, this weekend DH is away on a stag do, I am out for curry and drinks with the girls and Madeline is staying with my brother and sis-in-law for the night. She's talked about it all week so I think she will combust when I eventually drop her off tomorrow.
Then I get time to get ready, a lovely night out, a double bed all to myself and a lie in. I am beyond excited!


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep; we all vacation together and apart.:thumbup:

My DH and DS will be going to visit his side of the family at the end of his month- DD and I will do a hotel/shopping weekend.

Last month we went to Chicago as a family and will do a trip together for DD's spring break.


----------



## supertabby

We've done 2 nights away in London when Isobel was 20 months, and we've got 2 nights in Wales soon, she'll be 23 months.

We also did 4 nights abroad visiting family when Isobel was 11 months, I was nervous being abroad and going for so long - we originally would've done 2 nights but the flights weren't every day. It was fine in the end though.

I wouldn't go away for a week in the sun but don't judge anyone who does/wants to. I would rather spend my holiday as a family, but a night or two just for me and hubby is good for our relationship/sanity etc and good for Isobel and her grandparents as they enjoy the time together. I used to love sleeping over at my grandparents, I don't think I'd have liked my parents going away for a week though. That said I did go on holiday with my grandma a couple of times visiting family, at the time I thought of it as a treat for me but obviously my parents would've been getting a break at the same time!


----------



## moomoo

No I wouldn't, holidays are about spending time as a family IMO x


----------



## midori1999

Foogirl said:


> Sure I would. Abby loves staying with her Auntie Carol and big cousin Max. She's been there for a couple of weekends and the last time it was 5 days. I felt terrible because I hardly missed her. But for us the respite is vital. She's going to Auntie Carol's for a week soon, Mr Foo and I might just take ourselves off somewhere.
> 
> To be honest,* I've never understood people who take babies / toddlers on exotic overseas holidays. That seems like my idea of torture*. If Mr Foo and I wanted to go away on a holiday like that we'd ask Abby to stay with Auntie Carol. Similarly, I love to ski. Abby will never ski. I'm not sure I can resign myself to the fact I'd never be able to have a ski-ing holiday whilst I'm young enough to enjoy them.

It might be your idea of torture, but it's my idea of torture to go on any sort of holiday except an 'exotic' one and I do take my kids on holiday sometimes. The most recent involved an 11 hour flight to Mexico with all four of them, including my 18 month old and my 9 year old who has Downs Syndrome. I don't deny a lengthy flight with young kids is hard work, but the holiday was great. I get to enjoy the things I like and the kids get to do things they like and I can enjoy them enjoying themselves. So, for us, an 'exotic' holiday with the kids is a win/win situation all round. :thumbup:


----------



## Moti

We haven't even left LO for a night out....we have no one to watch her. I was thinking that the next time my MIL is in (she's 4 hours away) I may ask her to watch her for the night so we can catch a movie or something.

I think we would go for an overnight if we had someone we were comfortable leaving her with.


----------



## Foogirl

moomoo said:


> No I wouldn't, holidays are about spending time as a family IMO x

Define "family?" We live hours away from my family and although we visit lots, it is important to me that my whole family has the opportunity to develop a close bond with Abby. Sure we could all go and visit my sister for a week but that doesn't give her the chance to spend quality time with Abby as there is an element of having us there looking over the shoulder all the time. It is important to us that Abby understands the different rules there and that my family gains a greater understanding of how to deal with her disability and the challenges we face. I wouldnt dump her with a baby sitter and go off for a week but having her at my sister's is "family" time too. And they all love it.

Fair enough if people just don't want to do it, until about a year ago I didn't want to either.

I'm also wondering if there is a cultural difference too. I get a fair few holidays so having time off with and without Abby is possible. If people get fewer holidays they may feel more precious. Or if people have to work long hours and don't get an awful lot of time with their LO, they might feel try want to spend every spare moment with them.

Either way, we all do what is best for our own families.


----------



## Foogirl

midori1999 said:


> It might be your idea of torture, but it's my idea of torture to go on any sort of holiday except an 'exotic' one and I do take my kids on holiday sometimes. The most recent involved an 11 hour flight to Mexico with all four of them, including my 18 month old and my 9 year old who has Downs Syndrome. I don't deny a lengthy flight with young kids is hard work, but the holiday was great. I get to enjoy the things I like and the kids get to do things they like and I can enjoy them enjoying themselves. So, for us, an 'exotic' holiday with the kids is a win/win situation all round. :thumbup:

Yes, I did word that wrong. Not that I "don't understand people," but that I "can't see the attraction"

And I suppose that would be because, those kinds of holidays don't appeal to me even without the bairn!

Give me a mountain of snow over a beach full of sand any day.


----------



## louandivy

I agree foogirl, my boyfriend is a teacher so we get to spend lots of time together as a family in the summer so our time as a three isn't as precious as others perhaps!


----------



## Pearls18

I agree. I dont understand the concept of family holiday vs couples holiday, why cant we have both if we can afford it and not be made to feel guilty? Tbh I wouldnt want to take Elliot abroad at this age, I wouldnt want to take him on a plane as I dont think he would behave which isn;t fair to the other passengers, plus I wouldnt want him anywhere too hot, and tbh he would have just as much fun if we did something like Center Parcs in the UK. DH and I would appreciate and make the most of a holiday abroad, and he is a bit better behaved on the plane lol. So we will have two different types of holiday this year. Im not even saying I would do it every year, but like you Foogirl I get a lot of holiday allowance, 6 weeks in total out of the year, as does my husband, so a holiday for just us isnt in spite of a holiday with Elliot its just another one on top, if we could only afford one holiday then yes I would prioritise a family one over a couples holiday, but dont see why we should feel like we have to take Elliot for every break we go on, we will have a family holiday with fun activities based around Elliot but I would like a holiday of relaxing, alone time with DH, cocktails, site seeing. We live 4 hours away from family and my mum loves having him stay, and he loves staying, we are not any less of a family spending that one week apart, if anything, it makes us personally stronger.


----------



## Lina

Yes we would, in fact we are going away next month for two weeks without our son. He will be staying with my parents and siblings. I know he will have a great time and never be bored and plus they are dying to see him, as we do not live near. Time away is just as important as time together.


----------



## roseyblossom

No I wouldn't. I don't see the point in it. To me holidays mean family get always what's a holiday without my children? :)


----------



## lozzy21

roseyblossom said:


> No I wouldn't. I don't see the point in it. To me holidays mean family get always what's a holiday without my children? :)

Peace :rofl:


----------



## ellie27

To me, a holiday is when you get to spend precious time as a whole family without the stress and worry of work/school run/bills/supermarket shopping.........

So our children are the centre of our holidays.

I wouldnt have a problem with a 1 or 2 night weekend break without kids.

We go on holiday 3 times a year - abroad to the sun as we dont get sun in scotland!! 3 hr flight maximum - no problems at all on flights, kids not in the sun and always well covered.

Still another 12 weeks til our next holiday!:flower:


----------



## DLA

I personally wouldn't but I already have a hard time being away from my LO with a FT job. I'm sure there are other circumstances people are in that they might need a little vacation away from their kids, that's just not me.


----------



## special_kala

Not while they are young. 

School age i think id be happy to go away for a sneaky weekend without them though.


----------



## Pearls18

We have family time every week, every weekend we make sure we do an activity, we have our meals together, read stories at night together, I love our life but time with my husband is also precious because we do it so infrequently. Yes we have evenings together, and we try and have a date night once a month but time away with just us rarely gets to happen. I don&#8217;t think DS needs a holiday at this age, he would have just as much fun if I took him down the park than if he was on a tropical beach, that&#8217;s the great thing about their age, we will go on a family holiday for us to do something together out of our &#8216;norm&#8217; but children don&#8217;t &#8216;make a holiday&#8217; if the holiday you want is some escapism with your husband.


----------



## lozzy21

MarineWAG said:


> We have family time every week, every weekend we make sure we do an activity, we have our meals together, read stories at night together, I love our life but time with my husband is also precious because we do it so infrequently. Yes we have evenings together, and we try and have a date night once a month but time away with just us rarely gets to happen. I dont think DS needs a holiday at this age, he would have just as much fun if I took him down the park than if he was on a tropical beach, thats the great thing about their age, we will go on a family holiday for us to do something together out of our norm but children dont make a holiday if the holiday you want is some escapism with your husband.

I get 4 full days a week with Niamh plus before and after i start work. I get one day of a month with OH because we split the childcare which we end up doing something with fun with Niamh. Once a year we try to get away even if its for a night just the two of us, Every other day of the year our main priority is Niamh so its nice to spend some time as a couple to concentrate on each other.

And i agree with the holidays. We had to go on a train last week to take her to a hospital appointment and it was the most exciting thing ever. She had far more fun in that one hour than she would in a week in spain.


----------



## moomoo

Foogirl said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't, holidays are about spending time as a family IMO x
> 
> Define "family?" We live hours away from my family and although we visit lots, it is important to me that my whole family has the opportunity to develop a close bond with Abby. Sure we could all go and visit my sister for a week but that doesn't give her the chance to spend quality time with Abby as there is an element of having us there looking over the shoulder all the time. It is important to us that Abby understands the different rules there and that my family gains a greater understanding of how to deal with her disability and the challenges we face. I wouldnt dump her with a baby sitter and go off for a week but having her at my sister's is "family" time too. And they all love it.
> 
> Fair enough if people just don't want to do it, until about a year ago I didn't want to either.
> 
> I'm also wondering if there is a cultural difference too. I get a fair few holidays so having time off with and without Abby is possible. If people get fewer holidays they may feel more precious. Or if people have to work long hours and don't get an awful lot of time with their LO, they might feel try want to spend every spare moment with them.
> 
> Either way, we all do what is best for our own families.Click to expand...

Family to me = me, OH, DS and DD. I work part time, oh works full time as well as preschool etc which is time apart. Holidays to us are precious time together, away from work, preschool.

I think it's great for people to get away without their kids, it's absolutely none of my business what other people choose to do unless it encroaches on me and my own x


----------



## roseyblossom

lozzy21 said:


> roseyblossom said:
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't. I don't see the point in it. To me holidays mean family get always what's a holiday without my children? :)
> 
> Peace :rofl:Click to expand...

We would get bored without them and miss them way too much.


----------



## bumpy_j

The odd city break maybe, I doubt I'd go anywhere on a big scale.


----------



## girlygirl:)

I could never leave LO for a week but that's me, I don't particularly think someone would be a bad mother for doing so either. I have left LO for two weekend (Friday night until Sunday morning) though, the first time I went to a festival with my friends (LO stayed with my mum as my OH was working as a barman at the time so worked all weekend) it was really hard and I missed her so much, was crying hysterically on the phone to my mum at one point, but after sorting myself out I had a great time and it was a well needed break, I also appreciated motherhood so much more after a little break. Second time I went for a girly weekend away with my friends whilst LO stayed at home with OH, I had a great time and so did LO spending quality time with her daddy, it really strengthened their bond and showed OH how hard it is to be at home with LO all the time. Xx


----------



## mandarhino

Yes. We've gone away for a couple of city breaks and she's had a holiday (at our house) with Grandma and Grandpa. We started off with one night away and have done up to 4 nights. 

It has worked out fab and she's had a great time going to the park, zoo, soft play, etc with Grandpa & Grandma. We really needed some time away just the two of us. 

We also do an annual family holiday with her as well, which is generally visiting my home country.


----------



## Foogirl

lozzy21 said:


> roseyblossom said:
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't. I don't see the point in it. To me holidays mean family get always what's a holiday without my children? :)
> 
> Peace :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: and a lie-in.


----------



## alicecooper

We go overnight clubbing sometimes (leaving just after the kids have gone to bed, and coming back at lunchtime the next day), but never did this when they were babies.

We started doing that last year when DS2 was 2. Only once ever couple of months.

DH is trying to persuade me to go for a weekend break with him (Friday to Monday) in a couple of years time, so when the youngest will be 2.
At that point, the kids will be 2, 6, 8 and 10. I'd probably do it then I think, as long as somebody reliable was looking after them. Not for longer than that though. And it would really be a one off. 
That's a long way away though so we'll see.

I couldn't bring myself to go on a full "holiday" holiday though - like a beach week-long holiday, because I'd feel guilty as hell that they weren't there with me to enjoy it. 

I'd never leave one of my kids overnight if they were younger than 2 though anyway.


----------



## roseyblossom

Foogirl said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roseyblossom said:
> 
> 
> No I wouldn't. I don't see the point in it. To me holidays mean family get always what's a holiday without my children? :)
> 
> Peace :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: and a lie-in.Click to expand...

Lol I can get that when he gets babysat maybe once a month overnight holidays are to enjoy and have fun and for us without the kids there's none of that :)


----------



## Natsku

I would, but then I'm used to being without Maria as she spends nearly a 3rd of the month at her dad's so if my OH was to whisk me away for a romantic weekend while she's at her dad's I definitely wouldn't say no! (hmm how can I hint about this to him? :haha:)

My parents sometimes went on holiday without me and my brothers. It never bothered me, I usually stayed at my best friend's house so I had a great time. In fact we rarely went on a family holiday as in the whole family as its pretty expensive to take 7 people on holiday so usually some would stay home/stay at someone else's house.


----------



## pinklizzy

louandivy said:


> I agree foogirl, my boyfriend is a teacher so we get to spend lots of time together as a family in the summer so our time as a three isn't as precious as others perhaps!

I think this is part of the reason we wouldn't go anywhere without her to be honest, due to our work schedules the only days that we are all at home together is when one of us has annual leave and then only one day a week (my OH works every single weekend) so any time to do things as a family is very very precious! 
We also can't afford to have more than one holiday a year. x


----------



## SillyMoo1983

We have left our LO overnight 3 times. Always with my mum and dad looking after her. She has a great time but of course we miss her. But it is nice to have some rare couple time/a lie in! Oh to have a lie in! But I couldn't imagine going on holiday without her as we don't get much family time. Hubby works a lot because he's a farmer.


----------



## Natasha2605

yep. although only if we could holiday with the kids also. last year , me and OH went to Liverpool Mon to Thurs in june. Girls stayed with my mum and family and loved it. its like their second home anyway! Start of september I went to London fri to mon with a girlfriend, had an amazing time and seen Lady Gaga live. September we also had a week away all four of us. We've got a nice balance :)


----------



## KittyVentura

I'd not CHOOSE to. The thought makes me feel ill...

A feeling I know well as won a £3k holiday to NYC with my cupcakes last year and we go in 8 weeks, for a week. Dreading it tbh, but would be foolish to pass up and after 2 hellish pregnancies and many health issues... It will be wonderful to have that time with Ian...

Is what I keep telling myself.


----------



## rosie272

Yep I would :)


----------



## fannyadams

I wouldn't at the moment, maybe in the future but probably only a weekend.
Absolutely nothing wrong with it though if you're happy to. 
I think it's great for kids to spend time with grandparents etc.. I used to go on hols to mine and I loved it.


----------



## karlilay

KittyVentura said:


> I'd not CHOOSE to. The thought makes me feel ill...
> 
> A feeling I know well as won a £3k holiday to NYC with my cupcakes last year and we go in 8 weeks, for a week. Dreading it tbh, but would be foolish to pass up and after 2 hellish pregnancies and many health issues... It will be wonderful to have that time with Ian...
> 
> Is what I keep telling myself.

I totally get what your saying chicken. I hope you have an amazing time. x


----------



## ellismum

KittyVentura said:


> I'd not CHOOSE to. The thought makes me feel ill...
> 
> A feeling I know well as won a £3k holiday to NYC with my cupcakes last year and we go in 8 weeks, for a week. Dreading it tbh, but would be foolish to pass up and after 2 hellish pregnancies and many health issues... It will be wonderful to have that time with Ian...
> 
> Is what I keep telling myself.

Wow! Enjoy yourself. The kids will be absolutely fine and enjoy your time with Ian. Xxx


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Oh i don't know. I will probably have to let them both stay overnight at their dads at some point (currently ruby does but Scarlett is nowhere near ready) so a trip away myself isn't that different. Sounds like heaven but i would worry a lot...


----------



## tommyg

Foogirl said:


> Sure I would. Abby loves staying with her Auntie Carol and big cousin Max. She's been there for a couple of weekends and the last time it was 5 days. I felt terrible because I hardly missed her. But for us the respite is vital. She's going to Auntie Carol's for a week soon, Mr Foo and I might just take ourselves off somewhere.
> 
> To be honest, I've never understood people e take babies / toddlers on exotic overseas holidays. That seems like my idea of torture. If Mr Foo and I wanted to go away on a holiday like that we'd ask Abby to stay with Auntie Carol. Similarly, I love to ski. Abby will never ski. I'm not sure I can resign myself to the fact I'd never be able to have a ski-ing holiday whilst I'm young enough to enjoy them.

Don't rule her out for skiing, their is a disabled snowsports club that may be able to help her when shes a bit bigger.


----------



## tommyg

I tried to edit my previous post and failed try www.disabilitysnowsport.org.uk

PM me if you want more info, SIL and future BIL met while coaching for them.


----------



## leelee

louandivy said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> No my kids deserve a holiday to.
> 
> You really have a way with words dragonfly
> 
> Of course kids deserve a holiday too, I think most of us who go away without our kids go on a family trip as well.Click to expand...

There is no way I would go away on a holiday for myself without first bringing my kids on one! My kids are brought somewhere everyday, the beach, soft play, playgrounds, mother and toddler etc. 

Last year we brought them to Portugal for a week and also various places around Ireland. In general, we bring them everywhere. But OH and I also do the odd weekend away together, or on a girlie/lads weekend away. The kids stay with the other parent or grandparents and have a ball!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

I would now that they are older.i couldn't fathom it when they were really little but now to them staying at their grandmas or grandpas or nanna and grandads is an adventure and they actually enjoy it.we went snow skiing over winter for three days and they had tonnes of fun with my mum and I sincerely enjoyed three free days to me and oh doing as we please going for peaceful dinners or to the pub and skiing all day.i did feel pangs of guilt every now and then though but we always go on a family holiday every year as well.we will start taking them probably when the youngest is 5.we may take dd herself and leave ds behind for a year or two though as I started skiing at 4 and I don't want her missing out!


----------



## leelee

MarineWAG said:


> Is it just me or is the toddler group turning into baby club these days?

I have noticed that it seems to have gotten a lot like baby club lately :(


----------



## Pixelle

Not sure to be honest. Until it comes up, I just don't know.

We've had about 3 nights away in over 2 years but I'd love more! Kai's not very good with staying elsewhere and in laws won't stay here with him so we don't really get the opportunity to go away overnight anymore.

Its my birthday soon and I've asked oh if we can go away for the night. I love Kai so so much but I really, really need a break! It would do me and oh good too. We barely spend time together as he works in the day and I work evenings all the spare time we have is family time. It'd be nice to have some me and oh time occasionally.


----------



## leelee

KittyVentura said:


> I'd not CHOOSE to. The thought makes me feel ill...
> 
> A feeling I know well as won a £3k holiday to NYC with my cupcakes last year and we go in 8 weeks, for a week. Dreading it tbh, but would be foolish to pass up and after 2 hellish pregnancies and many health issues... It will be wonderful to have that time with Ian...
> 
> Is what I keep telling myself.

I know exactly how you feel. I booked a holiday to NYC last year with 2 friends and the closer it got the sicker I felt. The reason we booked it was because all of us had been through a tough year. I think I booked it on impulse when I was having a bad day. I found once I was on the plane I was grand, but there is no way I will ever leave my 2 for that length of time again. We we for 5 nights.

xxx


----------



## Susie28

Personally, for me right now no. Poppy is two and a half and she has never even stayed out/away from us overnight so a holiday without her is just not something I would consider at all at the moment. I miss her if her daddy takes her out for a few hours to give me some "Mummy time" so, well, for now no. 

However, if it was a best friends/my sisters hen weekend/birthday away or something (maybe 2 days max!!) and I really felt it important for me to be there, I would go because Poppy would be left with my hubby so despite missing her so much I know she would be in the best hands. 

As for a random holiday with friends or a weeks break with hubby, away from Poppy, no way! Including her makes it all so much more fun-she is my little best friend! Hopefully in a year or so I would like a weekend away with hubby, but for now, nope, we both want our little girl to share our holidays-it wouldn't be the same without her.

xx


----------



## LaughOutLoud

We wouldnt and we have not left her overnight without us either. I know she would miss me too much. She is not usually away from myself or DH either so a holiday without her wouldnt be a holiday for us.

These are my opinions/choices which suit us. Every family is different.


----------



## Ceejay123

No, I wouldn't.. I've never left him for a night and hope not to unless it's necessary.


----------



## LockandKey

I haven't left DD yet, but DH and I are planning a long weekend vacation to Florida for our upcoming 5th anniversary. I know I am going to miss her like crazy, and the whole time we will probably talk about her, but it's been so long since I've gotten to spend some one on one quality time with DH, and keeping my marriage happy and healthy is just as important as raising my children. This will probably also be our only chance to spend some alone time together before bubs #2 comes along. Not to mention, we live a good 7 hr drive away from our family, so DD only gets to see her grandparents, aunts, uncles, or cousins, once a month or every 2 months, and she really enjoys playing with her cousins.


----------



## robinator

leelee said:


> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is the toddler group turning into baby club these days?
> 
> I have noticed that it seems to have gotten a lot like baby club lately :(Click to expand...

Well, the people in baby club have to move into toddler club at some point :haha:

I would consider it in the future but I wouldn't right now; she'd be with us.


----------



## Cattia

I am going away for a week with work in March. The kids will still be at home and DH will look after them. I'm dreading it in some ways but in other ways excitied about it. I'm gointo miss them like crazy but I know they'll be fine, they are used to me being away overnight with work and their routine will be the same. I think I will find it far harder than they will.


----------



## jenny82

I would and have done but they've been in my OHs care, which is the same as mine. However I don't think I would leave them alone while both OH & I were away, not for a long long long time, if ever. (ETA: a weekend away, yes maybe in a few years but a proper holiday involving long flights etc, nooooo)

I have a few hen do's this year which will be weekend affairs and I usually go away with girlfriends for one weekend as well. I'm very much looking forward to them as it means I sleeeeep, I get a huge bed to myself and have a bit of fun with friends. Ohh I'm excited already at the thought!


----------



## mammy2oaklen

I wouldnt leave for a holiday as such but me and hubby went to london in november for his bday we left son half 7on the sat morning then came back 9o'clock in the sunday night so only really left him for the one night anymore and i dont think him or me would cope i barely ever leave him as im a sahm and love being with him im definitely not ready to leave him longer than a night yet.
Although im expecting baby in may so i know i will have to leave him then im hoping for one night stay.maximum which he'll be with my sister and if im in any longer dh will be here with him which is the same as my care to me so doesnt really count. A day time quick labour home by night would suit me better haha pity u cant book them


----------



## _Vicky_

I haven't done no - funnily enough not many people volunteer to look after twin babies lol. Now they are bigger I wouldn't necessarily write it off but being totally honest I would prefer to spend my time WITH them than apart from them. A night or two with the girls yes (as I am doing for my 40th in april) but they will be home with OH. Dunno really I just like spending my time with them xx


----------



## tokyo_c

This has been an interesting read for me. I think if my circumstances were different and we lived near family I would be comfortable with going away for a night or two and leaving my daughter with my mum as she's almost 2 now. I don't think I could go abroad though and not for a longer trip until she were maybe school age. 

Last year I read an article about Michelle Heaton (ex Liberty X I think?) going abroad for a holiday with her partner and leaving her 6 month old with her parents. I was kind of taken aback by that, even if I hadn't been breastfeeding I don't think I could have left my LO with anyone else for longer than a few hours and I would have been too paranoid to leave the city let alone the country!


----------



## suzib76

Yes and no.

I would never in a million years go away with dh and leave my kids with someone else

But

Twice a year I have a girls weekend, usually 3 days but sometimes 4, depending on how much travelling is involved. I love my weekends away, but I don't feel any guilt, my kids stay at home with their dad.


----------



## suzib76

Just wanted to add, my weekends away are not at the expense of the kids having a holiday, we have a family holiday too and dh also has a weekend away once a year with the boys


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

No, I wouldn't. I like to be close to my children, it's where I feel most at ease, and them. They don't even stay over relatives without us yet, I just feel there's no point to mess their nights up, they can stay over when they are older etc. but I definitely couldn't be apart from them for a week, and certainly not in another country. It'd tear me apart and I don't think if enjoy the break for worrying.


----------



## WW1

It depends what the definition of being away is. I've been for a weekend away and LO was at home with DH so she was still with a primary carer. I LOVED it! I loved not having to get organised like a military operation before going out!

Now she's older I'd certainly leave her with my sister overnight but I wouldn't go on a full holiday with DH and not her. DH works away almost all the time and doesn't get huge holidays so the time as a 3 is too precious to miss. If that wasn't the case and my sister was willing though, I'd certainly leave her for a weekend but probably no more than that. 

It's a very personal thing and interesting to hear how differently people feel about it.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

If I had someone to look after lo that I and she totally trusted hell yes !!!


----------



## MrsKTB

Weekends for hen dos or the odd night I don't mind! No way could I leave for more than 2 nights ough, certainly wouldn't go tripping off for a week! It'd kill me! Lol


----------



## CaptainMummy

I dont think I could. Again, i would go away for a night or 2 and leave her with OH, but I wouldnt be able to enjoy myself if we both left her for any longer than a night. I dont remember the last time she stayed with anyone else, and I still dont feel comfortable. The closest we have come is going out for dinner/cinema and my mum watching her and puting her to bed and even then I couldnt wait to get home to her!


----------



## Cattia

tommyg said:


> Foogirl said:
> 
> 
> Sure I would. Abby loves staying with her Auntie Carol and big cousin Max. She's been there for a couple of weekends and the last time it was 5 days. I felt terrible because I hardly missed her. But for us the respite is vital. She's going to Auntie Carol's for a week soon, Mr Foo and I might just take ourselves off somewhere.
> 
> To be honest, I've never understood people e take babies / toddlers on exotic overseas holidays. That seems like my idea of torture. If Mr Foo and I wanted to go away on a holiday like that we'd ask Abby to stay with Auntie Carol. Similarly, I love to ski. Abby will never ski. I'm not sure I can resign myself to the fact I'd never be able to have a ski-ing holiday whilst I'm young enough to enjoy them.
> 
> Don't rule her out for skiing, their is a disabled snowsports club that may be able to help her when shes a bit bigger.Click to expand...

My DH is a ski teacher for a living. He teaches on a dry slope. He has done lots of coaching of kids with disabilites and recently taught a four year old wit CP. It absolutely can be done.


----------



## XJessicaX

yes! In fact i'm off for a week in Zurich in Aug!


----------



## pa2k84

Nope. If i had the money for a holiday i would not even consider not taking him. He has only spent 3 nights away from me since he was born and always stayed at my parents those times and been picked up first thing next morning.


----------



## Foogirl

Cattia said:


> tommyg said:
> 
> 
> Don't rule her out for skiing, their is a disabled snowsports club that may be able to help her when shes a bit bigger.
> 
> My DH is a ski teacher for a living. He teaches on a dry slope. He has done lots of coaching of kids with disabilites and recently taught a four year old wit CP. It absolutely can be done.Click to expand...

Yeah, I know some can. But with CP being such a wide ranging condition, it can be entirely dependent on what their issues are. Abby's ankles are a problem, but also with no muscle tone in her waist, it's doubtful whether she will actually walk. She has no balance at all.

That said, we do live in hope and absolutely, if I think she'd be capable I'll be looking out for somewhere we can go.


----------



## topsy

I wouldnt to go away on holiday, without LO, If I was going on holiday I would want LO to come with us. 

BUT my parents have had LO overnight so we can have some time together, they live less than 2 miles away from us so we could get back to him straight away if need be. and they have also had him when I have been ill, again overnight.

xxx


----------



## ellismum

The only time we'll be Ellis-less this year is when I have an operation in the Spring. My mum will have him for a week and she lives in on of the major coastal towns so he'll be getting a holiday away from us this year lol! He will be spoilt rotten, pier, arcades, swimming, sandcastles!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

Foogirl said:


> Cattia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tommyg said:
> 
> 
> Don't rule her out for skiing, their is a disabled snowsports club that may be able to help her when shes a bit bigger.
> 
> My DH is a ski teacher for a living. He teaches on a dry slope. He has done lots of coaching of kids with disabilites and recently taught a four year old wit CP. It absolutely can be done.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I know some can. But with CP being such a wide ranging condition, it can be entirely dependent on what their issues are. Abby's ankles are a problem, but also with no muscle tone in her waist, it's doubtful whether she will actually walk. She has no balance at all.
> 
> That said, we do live in hope and absolutely, if I think she'd be capable I'll be looking out for somewhere we can go.Click to expand...

My boss is in a wheelchair totally paralyzed from the waist down,he skis using a sit ski.x


----------



## emsiee

We did for a week when youngest was just turned 2. Wouldnt do it again though, we missed them too much


----------



## RileysMummy

Since Millicent's been born I've spent about 4 weekends Fri-Monday without her whilst me and my sister have done a convention so I have 'problems' with leaving her with family who I trust, doesn't mean I don't miss her.

The only type of holiday I'd leave her would be like sight seeing in Paris, Amsterdam etc, there's a few places I want to go like this which I don't think Millicent would enjoy or are suitable for her. Beach holidays in Spain etc will always be with my husband and our children. Not that we've had a family holiday just yet lol x


----------



## bumpy_j

XJessicaX said:


> yes! In fact i'm off for a week in Zurich in Aug!

Ahh so lucky! I have Swiss family and it's such a beautiful country :thumbup:


----------



## louandivy

RileysMummy said:


> Since Millicent's been born I've spent about 4 weekends Fri-Monday without her whilst me and my sister have done a convention so I have 'problems' with leaving her with family who I trust, doesn't mean I don't miss her.
> 
> The only type of holiday I'd leave her would be like sight seeing in Paris, Amsterdam etc, there's a few places I want to go like this which I don't think Millicent would enjoy or are suitable for her. Beach holidays in Spain etc will always be with my husband and our children. Not that we've had a family holiday just yet lol x

I'm the same - I would always take Ivy on beach holidays but would def want to do a city sightseeing trip Ivy-free! Oh god I am a horrible parent, when I go away I don't ever miss her enough to get really upset...I am usually doing too much to even think about it and I know that she is so happy with my family or OH's. When I go over to my mums house she usually just runs off to my 15 year old sister Hannah and wants absolutely nothing to do with me, she even wants Hannah to put her to bed!


----------



## RileysMummy

louandivy said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Since Millicent's been born I've spent about 4 weekends Fri-Monday without her whilst me and my sister have done a convention so I have 'problems' with leaving her with family who I trust, doesn't mean I don't miss her.
> 
> The only type of holiday I'd leave her would be like sight seeing in Paris, Amsterdam etc, there's a few places I want to go like this which I don't think Millicent would enjoy or are suitable for her. Beach holidays in Spain etc will always be with my husband and our children. Not that we've had a family holiday just yet lol x
> 
> I'm the same - I would always take Ivy on beach holidays but would def want to do a city sightseeing trip Ivy-free! Oh god I am a horrible parent, when I go away I don't ever miss her enough to get really upset...I am usually doing too much to even think about it and I know that she is so happy with my family or OH's. When I go over to my mums house she usually just runs off to my 15 year old sister Hannah and wants absolutely nothing to do with me, she even wants Hannah to put her to bed!Click to expand...

Lol you're not a horrible parent, I miss Millie when away but never let it ruin my time or think oh god I wish I'd never come x


----------



## Eleanor ace

I wouldn't now but maybe when he was a bit older. At the moment I have no desire to, I'd worry too much about him getting ill and me not being there, and if he'd miss me or be confused about where I was. I think I could leave him with DH for a night now, but not anyone else.


----------



## louandivy

RileysMummy said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Since Millicent's been born I've spent about 4 weekends Fri-Monday without her whilst me and my sister have done a convention so I have 'problems' with leaving her with family who I trust, doesn't mean I don't miss her.
> 
> The only type of holiday I'd leave her would be like sight seeing in Paris, Amsterdam etc, there's a few places I want to go like this which I don't think Millicent would enjoy or are suitable for her. Beach holidays in Spain etc will always be with my husband and our children. Not that we've had a family holiday just yet lol x
> 
> I'm the same - I would always take Ivy on beach holidays but would def want to do a city sightseeing trip Ivy-free! Oh god I am a horrible parent, when I go away I don't ever miss her enough to get really upset...I am usually doing too much to even think about it and I know that she is so happy with my family or OH's. When I go over to my mums house she usually just runs off to my 15 year old sister Hannah and wants absolutely nothing to do with me, she even wants Hannah to put her to bed!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol you're not a horrible parent, I miss Millie when away but never let it ruin my time or think oh god I wish I'd never come xClick to expand...

Aw thanks! I know, it just does surprise me a bit when I see how many people can't enjoy themselves at all when their kids aren't there - my weekends in London are so much fun I wouldnt want Ivy there cramping my style :haha: Its always so nice to come back and see her after a couple of nights too. She has been at Dom's parents this weekend while I (unsuccessfully) try to do work and I am already so excited to see her happy little face when she gets home!


----------



## ellismum

louandivy said:


> RileysMummy said:
> 
> 
> Since Millicent's been born I've spent about 4 weekends Fri-Monday without her whilst me and my sister have done a convention so I have 'problems' with leaving her with family who I trust, doesn't mean I don't miss her.
> 
> The only type of holiday I'd leave her would be like sight seeing in Paris, Amsterdam etc, there's a few places I want to go like this which I don't think Millicent would enjoy or are suitable for her. Beach holidays in Spain etc will always be with my husband and our children. Not that we've had a family holiday just yet lol x
> 
> I'm the same - I would always take Ivy on beach holidays but would def want to do a city sightseeing trip Ivy-free! Oh god I am a horrible parent, when I go away I don't ever miss her enough to get really upset...I am usually doing too much to even think about it and I know that she is so happy with my family or OH's. When I go over to my mums house she usually just runs off to my 15 year old sister Hannah and wants absolutely nothing to do with me, she even wants Hannah to put her to bed!Click to expand...

Then I'm a bad parent too as I never miss Ellis to the point of getting upset. I think Lozzy summed it perfectly a few pages where she said that she's also a person that likes to get away and let her hair down.


----------



## Lellow

We dont holiday without Aymen yet, but when hes a little older, say 5-6 yrs old, he will be holidaying with us.

We plan for one of us to take him to his grandparents home in Morocco for the summer holidays and then join him again for the last few weeks, so he'll be there without us for 2-3 weeks.

This is how most of our summer holidays were spent and we LOVED it, so if hes up for it then we'll do the same with him and bump.

But also if DH and i did wanna holiday alone (after all we are a couple, some quality time alone is good for keeping your r/ship fresh and strong and a happy mum and dad = happy kids) then i wouldnt hesitate one bit. Kids would be with there very loving grandparents who adore them.


----------



## louandivy

Lellow said:


> We dont holiday without Aymen yet, but when hes a little older, say 5-6 yrs old, he will be holidaying with us.
> 
> We plan for one of us to take him to his grandparents home in Morocco for the summer holidays and then join him again for the last few weeks, so he'll be there without us for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> This is how most of our summer holidays were spent and we LOVED it, so if hes up for it then we'll do the same with him and bump.
> 
> But also if DH and i did wanna holiday alone (after all we are a couple, some quality time alone is good for keeping your r/ship fresh and strong and a happy mum and dad = happy kids) then i wouldnt hesitate one bit. Kids would be with there very loving grandparents who adore them.

Aww that sounds so lovely, such a nice way to spend a summer! 

Maybe it depends on how much the grandparents are trusted too? I personally don't see how it would be remotely bad for Ivy to be left with any of her grandparents because she absolutely adores all of them and I trust them all implicitly. Plus I like to leave OH with Ivy for weekends sometimes as I think it is good for their bond, I know that Dom loves his alone time with her.


----------



## Snow Owl

We've booked 2 nights away when Dylan is 11 weeks old without him!

It was booked Pre pregnancy and my parents have offered to have him so we'll see how it goes!

It's an activity weekend so we couldn't take him but I know he'll have fun with nanny and grandad :) lots of walks, playing with the animals and annoying his uncle. Lol


----------



## Lellow

louandivy said:


> Lellow said:
> 
> 
> We dont holiday without Aymen yet, but when hes a little older, say 5-6 yrs old, he will be holidaying with us.
> 
> We plan for one of us to take him to his grandparents home in Morocco for the summer holidays and then join him again for the last few weeks, so he'll be there without us for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> This is how most of our summer holidays were spent and we LOVED it, so if hes up for it then we'll do the same with him and bump.
> 
> But also if DH and i did wanna holiday alone (after all we are a couple, some quality time alone is good for keeping your r/ship fresh and strong and a happy mum and dad = happy kids) then i wouldnt hesitate one bit. Kids would be with there very loving grandparents who adore them.
> 
> Aww that sounds so lovely, such a nice way to spend a summer!
> 
> Maybe it depends on how much the grandparents are trusted too? I personally don't see how it would be remotely bad for Ivy to be left with any
> of her grandparents because she absolutely adores all of them and I trust them all implicitly. Plus I like to leave OH with Ivy for weekends sometimes as I think it is good for their bond, I know that Dom loves his alone time with her.Click to expand...

I trust my in laws implicitly and that goes without saying with my own family...I wouldnt leave Aymen anywhere i thought he wouldnt be more than well taken care of, infact he'll be absolutely spoilt rotten...heck when we go to my mums at the weekend now, i have to drag him out kicking and screaming.

Yes i thought summers away like i had as a kid would be lovely for him too, i just absolutely refuse to hinder his opportunities because of my own hang ups of leaving him.

Do what you feel is comfortable Lou, i just think its so sad that extended family have become so much less accessible in recent times that alot of ppl are scared to even allow there child to stay with nanny or granddad or uncles/aunts...thats not how things were when i was growin up and i dont wanna make it that way for my children growing up either.


----------



## Seity

I'd kill to go on holiday without my kids. I don't really see that ever being an option though. *sigh*


----------



## louandivy

Lellow said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lellow said:
> 
> 
> We dont holiday without Aymen yet, but when hes a little older, say 5-6 yrs old, he will be holidaying with us.
> 
> We plan for one of us to take him to his grandparents home in Morocco for the summer holidays and then join him again for the last few weeks, so he'll be there without us for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> This is how most of our summer holidays were spent and we LOVED it, so if hes up for it then we'll do the same with him and bump.
> 
> But also if DH and i did wanna holiday alone (after all we are a couple, some quality time alone is good for keeping your r/ship fresh and strong and a happy mum and dad = happy kids) then i wouldnt hesitate one bit. Kids would be with there very loving grandparents who adore them.
> 
> Aww that sounds so lovely, such a nice way to spend a summer!
> 
> Maybe it depends on how much the grandparents are trusted too? I personally don't see how it would be remotely bad for Ivy to be left with any
> of her grandparents because she absolutely adores all of them and I trust them all implicitly. Plus I like to leave OH with Ivy for weekends sometimes as I think it is good for their bond, I know that Dom loves his alone time with her.Click to expand...
> 
> I trust my in laws implicitly and that goes without saying with my own family...I wouldnt leave Aymen anywhere i thought he wouldnt be more than well taken care of, infact he'll be absolutely spoilt rotten...heck when we go to my mums at the weekend now, i have to drag him out kicking and screaming.
> 
> Yes i thought summers away like i had as a kid would be lovely for him too, i just absolutely refuse to hinder his opportunities because of my own hang ups of leaving him.
> 
> Do what you feel is comfortable Lou, *i just think its so sad that extended family have become so much less accessible in recent times that alot of ppl are scared to even allow there child to stay with nanny or granddad or uncles/aunts...thats not how things were when i was growin up and i dont wanna make it that way for my children growing up either.*Click to expand...

I totally agree with this - I was never very close with my grandparents growing up but was always so jealous of people who where, I think having a close extended family is an amazing thing.


----------



## karlilay

Lellow said:


> louandivy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lellow said:
> 
> 
> We dont holiday without Aymen yet, but when hes a little older, say 5-6 yrs old, he will be holidaying with us.
> 
> We plan for one of us to take him to his grandparents home in Morocco for the summer holidays and then join him again for the last few weeks, so he'll be there without us for 2-3 weeks.
> 
> This is how most of our summer holidays were spent and we LOVED it, so if hes up for it then we'll do the same with him and bump.
> 
> But also if DH and i did wanna holiday alone (after all we are a couple, some quality time alone is good for keeping your r/ship fresh and strong and a happy mum and dad = happy kids) then i wouldnt hesitate one bit. Kids would be with there very loving grandparents who adore them.
> 
> Aww that sounds so lovely, such a nice way to spend a summer!
> 
> Maybe it depends on how much the grandparents are trusted too? I personally don't see how it would be remotely bad for Ivy to be left with any
> of her grandparents because she absolutely adores all of them and I trust them all implicitly. Plus I like to leave OH with Ivy for weekends sometimes as I think it is good for their bond, I know that Dom loves his alone time with her.Click to expand...
> 
> I trust my in laws implicitly and that goes without saying with my own family...I wouldnt leave Aymen anywhere i thought he wouldnt be more than well taken care of, infact he'll be absolutely spoilt rotten...heck when we go to my mums at the weekend now, i have to drag him out kicking and screaming.
> 
> Yes i thought summers away like i had as a kid would be lovely for him too, i just absolutely refuse to hinder his opportunities because of my own hang ups of leaving him.
> 
> Do what you feel is comfortable Lou, i just think its so sad that extended family have become so much less accessible in recent times that alot of ppl are scared to even allow there child to stay with nanny or granddad or uncles/aunts...thats not how things were when i was growin up and i dont wanna make it that way for my children growing up either.Click to expand...

My mum lives next door, my gran up the road along with my sister and 3 of my aunties. We spend all day everyday with most of them, so it would never be exciting for my kids to spend time alone with them. As lovely as it is being right next to all of my family, I often wonder if they would be more independent from me and me from them, if they were excited about a weekend at grannies etc.


----------



## Tiff

I have, twice actually. :flower:

The first was for our honeymoon, we spent a week in the Mayan Rivera in Mexico. The next time was for a week for our 1 year wedding anniversary where we went to Cancun. 

It was hard, don't get me wrong. But I knew she was well taken care of and we definitely enjoyed our break. I can appreciate people not being able to do it themselves however! As always, what works for some families definitely doesn't work for others. Just because some people can OR cannot doesn't mean that its wrong for the people who have done the opposite.

:flower:


----------



## RaspberryK

I started going away on holiday with my godparents and grandparents at 2 ish. 
Not sure at this age I go for more than 2 nights... I've only ever had 2 x 1 night away from him, one of which was when I had a sickness bug.
Certainly when he's older I will. 
Xx


----------



## minkymoo

Personally not a chance, no. I can't even bring myself to contemplate one night away from DD. I know I will do it when she's older though, leave her overnight that is. Maybe in a few years I'd be comfortable with a girly weekend, so long as she's with her dad.

However, I don't think I would/could ever go on holiday with OH and leave DD behind. The thought makes me panic. What if something happened and I was 100's or 1000's of miles away? My heart is racing just thinking about it.

Each to their own though!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

^ I feel similarly, I'd want to be able to cut any trip short easily and quickly if the children were upset! (in a serious way.) I can't imagine being in a different country to them until their teens really.


----------



## fides

DH and i talked about this just this week - we've decided no. now that we are parents, i think we're committed now to being the primary caregivers of our children, and it just wouldn't feel right to send them off into someone else's hands while we went off to have fun on our own, but that's just us. :flower:


----------



## aliss

Absolutely! And some of my best childhood memories were staying with grandparents for 1-2 weeks. I got away with murder! Playing at the ocean daily, eating ice cream for breakfast, hehe!!!


----------



## sweetcheeks78

I think a holiday and a hen-weekend/weekend celebration are 2 different things enitrely. There would be no point going on a hen-weekend and dragging LO with you, so in that case yes I would go without LO. I wouldn't like to go away on holiday without him though, I'd miss him terribly! The only person we've left LO with overnight is his Grandma, and that was actually because we were both away with work so it wasn't by choice. We've both been away on our own (stag do for DH, my friends birthday for me) but to me that isn't an issue as LO is still at home with the other parent.


----------



## aliss

My parents took 2 major trips, once to Mexico (without us), and once to Florida (with us). TBH, I found Florida boring and exhausting. The flights were agonizing (to a child), the hotels didn't have toys or cartoons or cable, the dinners sucked because we were at places like Applebees that were kid friendly (I'm talking 6 years old here). Not to mention all the homework we missed and had to catch up on holiday. 

That, compared to the week without them, our grandmother let us do a lot of things we weren't allowed to normally do, sleep, stay up late, eat, etc. We still got to see our friends and watch more cartoons etc.

I don't see (personally) some vacations as something a kid would enjoy, and not a "holiday" to them. I don't know. I know some holidays can be fun with kids, but I also don't think kids necessarily enjoy all holidays either.

I "get it" that some people don't wish to leave their kids and that's fine. But a few comments leave me puzzled, as if your kid will be sitting at home crying because you've abandoned them or something. I'm not buying it!


----------



## JessdueJan

I have done two weekends away with the girls (spain and amsterdam) before I had my second child and OH and I are having a week long honeymoon in Vegas without the boys. Lucas loves time with his grandparents, he stays there often because he asks to, I would t leave him if he wasn't happy. Kaiden is 9 weeks and has stayed at my parents house twice so far I think, people made comments that he was too young but OH and I were happy to leave him, my parents love the time with him and Kaiden is happy and healthy the next day when we collect him x


----------



## karlilay

aliss said:


> My parents took 2 major trips, once to Mexico (without us), and once to Florida (with us). TBH, I found Florida boring and exhausting. The flights were agonizing (to a child), the hotels didn't have toys or cartoons or cable, the dinners sucked because we were at places like Applebees that were kid friendly (I'm talking 6 years old here). Not to mention all the homework we missed and had to catch up on holiday.
> 
> That, compared to the week without them, our grandmother let us do a lot of things we weren't allowed to normally do, sleep, stay up late, eat, etc. We still got to see our friends and watch more cartoons etc.
> 
> I don't see (personally) some vacations as something a kid would enjoy, and not a "holiday" to them. I don't know. I know some holidays can be fun with kids, but I also don't think kids necessarily enjoy all holidays either.
> 
> I "get it" that some people don't wish to leave their kids and that's fine. But a few comments leave me puzzled, as if your kid will be sitting at home crying because you've abandoned them or something. I'm not buying it!

My kid totally would be crying thinking id abandoned her. :shrug:


----------



## qpaulina42

growing up my sis and I spent every summer (all three months) with grandparents. I don't even like my grandma but the summers are the best memories of my childhood, it was awesome. On the other hand, when my mom left for three months in middle of the school year (winter time) when I was about 10 and left us with our dad (scary dude), it was a really really traumatizing time that I wish I had not had to experience.


----------



## Missy86

Yes we are having our honeymoon in Barcelona in April

My parents are gonna stay in our house and look after the boys


----------



## Feltzy

DH's parents have expressed an interest in taking the kids away for a week in the UK somewhere. Although I said before that we wouldn't holiday without them, if an opportunity arose where we were kid free for a week we'd certainly make the most of it. I'm thinking Vegas!


----------



## Jchihuahua

I've been away for weekends a few times, usually when my hubby's band is playing a gig so I can go with him. When they play abroad I never go though because it makes me feel anxious to imagine both of us being in a different country to them. If it was an actual holiday I'd rather all four of us go together. i don't think I'd enjoy myself as much without them.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

karlilay said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> My parents took 2 major trips, once to Mexico (without us), and once to Florida (with us). TBH, I found Florida boring and exhausting. The flights were agonizing (to a child), the hotels didn't have toys or cartoons or cable, the dinners sucked because we were at places like Applebees that were kid friendly (I'm talking 6 years old here). Not to mention all the homework we missed and had to catch up on holiday.
> 
> That, compared to the week without them, our grandmother let us do a lot of things we weren't allowed to normally do, sleep, stay up late, eat, etc. We still got to see our friends and watch more cartoons etc.
> 
> I don't see (personally) some vacations as something a kid would enjoy, and not a "holiday" to them. I don't know. I know some holidays can be fun with kids, but I also don't think kids necessarily enjoy all holidays either.
> 
> I "get it" that some people don't wish to leave their kids and that's fine. But a few comments leave me puzzled, as if your kid will be sitting at home crying because you've abandoned them or something. I'm not buying it!
> 
> My kid totally would be crying thinking id abandoned her. :shrug:Click to expand...

ruby isn't keen on being without me just now. So I think there would be tears if I went away, yeah.


----------



## Lina

I believe we place far too much emphasis on what are perhaps a few tears followed by tons of fun and new experiences. Besides, it's natural for a child to feel bit sad upon our departure but this is short lived.


----------



## ILoveShoes

I wouldn't, at the moment. I only get limited annual leave from work and, what I get, I'd rather spend with my DH and my DS.
DH and I have been to two weddings though (without DS), where we spent a night in a hotel.
DS has also had a few sleepovers at his grandparents' house too.
xx


----------



## Foogirl

I'd also add that quite frankly it's very refreshing to be able to just pick a place we can go without having to worry about disabled access, disabled facilities, suitable activities, without having to turn up everywhere two hours before hand for places to organise one person to help, to not have to trawl every corner of a website looking for what their access policies are, to be able to book on the internet rather than in person or over the phone, to not have to think about what route you are going to take everywhere to get to properly accessible public transport, to be able to drive for as long as we want without having to stop every hour to ensure muscles don't seize, to just sit in a restaurant where we like without constantly havi g to move a wheelchair out of the way.

I'm quite happy to let someone else who Abby loves and who loves Abby, worry about those things for a week. Judge me for that of you wish, but first walk a mile in my shoes.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Lina said:


> I believe we place far too much emphasis on what are perhaps a few tears followed by tons of fun and new experiences. Besides, it's natural for a child to feel bit sad upon our departure but this is short lived.

you are totally right, this is often what happens at pre school with ruby, tears when I go but they last 5 mins. However, I just don't feel she's ready to be in another country to me. There's rather a lot of time ahead for that to happen, no rush just now


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Foogirl said:


> I'd also add that quite frankly it's very refreshing to be able to just pick a place we can go without having to worry about disabled access, disabled facilities, suitable activities, without having to turn up everywhere two hours before hand for places to organise one person to help, to not have to trawl every corner of a website looking for what their access policies are, to be able to book on the internet rather than in person or over the phone, to not have to think about what route you are going to take everywhere to get to properly accessible public transport, to be able to drive for as long as we want without having to stop every hour to ensure muscles don't seize, to just sit in a restaurant where we like without constantly havi g to move a wheelchair out of the way.
> 
> I'm quite happy to let someone else who Abby loves and who loves Abby, worry about those things for a week. Judge me for that of you wish, but first walk a mile in my shoes.

nobody in their right mind would judge you.


----------



## cissyhope

Would not judge any one but me personally no,I would miss them too much and would be thinking I missing some new thing they might do or say, plenty of time to have Holls without them when they are older...


----------



## Meredith2010

I wouldn't have a problem with it I don't think. I'm not sure I could do a full week away, but a long weekend or something... would love it to be honest! Neither of mine would have any problem going to their grandparents - they see them a couple of times a week and absolutely adore them.


----------



## housewifey

I couldn't go for a week, I could do (and have done) a weekend away either with friends and she stays with oh or oh and I go away for a weekend and she stays with my mum and dad. I do feel guilty but she loves staying with her grandparents and they love having her so no harm done I say. :)


----------



## lhancock90

Right now, i wouldn't feel comfortable. In a few years i'd hope to!
Be lovely if we could have a family holiday then some couple time, even if its a weekend.
Evelyn stays with her grandparents at times, we miss her obviously, but we need a break sometimes :)


----------



## vaniilla

We will once lo is much older (primary school age) and me and DH want to go on a romantic 2-3 night holiday. While he is still this young I wouldn't leave the country without him, not because I feel it's right or wrong but because emotionally I wouldn't be able to.


----------



## Kel127

They have spent the night with my mom twice since R was born, but I wouldn't leave them longer then that at this age. 
I wouldn't go away without them until they are old enough to understand that I was leaving and I would be back.


----------



## Baby France

I have, I would and I do :lol: I've just come back from a weekend away with my sisters in Chester.

DH and I spent a few nights together when we got married without the kids.

In my old job I used to have to leave the kids Mon-Fri. It was a killer but as someone else said - they have a ball of a time with their Aunts/Grandparents. 

To me its them having a holiday too, especially with some of the things that they get up too. I understand that its not for everyone but we find it very therauptic as a couple in that we get to discuss our problems/issues that we are having with kids/work/family etc and how we plan to resolve it. It does wonders for us AND the kids.


----------



## leash27

DH and I got married last year and had our honeymoon in Las Vegas, not really a place we could take LO. We did toy with the idea of going somewhere else and maybe take him with us but agreed that we only get one honeymoon and its the one time it felt ok to be a little selfish. LO stayed with MIL for the week and he was absolutely fine. Yes I felt guilty the morning that we left but once we were there, it was nice to have some time together, eat in nice restaurants and not have to plan every outing with military precision.

Since then, we have had the odd night away here and there - weddings/hen nights etc and we both enjoy it. Of course I miss LO but I think its important for us to be a husand and wife every now and then as well as mummy and daddy.

x


----------



## evewidow

I went to new york for my 30th and left my 2 boys with my mom . I wouldnt make a regular thing out of it but it was a special occasion 
my boys also went on holiday to finland (lapland) without me , with my mom and stepdad.
my mom has the 3 of them for a weekend every 3 or so months too so we can decorate/go cinema / whatever , i miss them like mad but it is nice to have a break and they love stopping there and getting spoilt and fed chocolate .

we are going away for 2 days in September for our 10th wedding anniversary and wont be taking the kids then either , they wouldnt be interested and would rather stay with grandma and grandad anyway,


----------



## Itsychik

MarineWAG said:


> Yes I would. We are a family but we are also a married couple, it is important to take the time to nurture and care for a marriage and spend time alone in my opinion (as well as family time of course), not necessarily by going on holiday but that would be one of the things for me. ...
> 
> I dont think it is our place to judge other parents about whether they would or wouldnt, it doesnt mean I love my son any less than a parent who wouldnt leave their child. Tbh, I know this isnt what you were intending OP but I hate when people say oh I just couldnt leave my children when I mention our honeymoon, it is always said with an ounce of superiority in my opinion, but Im secure enough in my decisions as a wife and mother to smile it off.

wss ^^

We left DS alone for a weekend when he was 8 months old, as I had just finished breast feeding and while I missed him (and DH and I spent most of the weekend talking about DS) it was GREAT to go and do whatever we wanted, stay out late, sleep in, eat meals undisturbed, etc.

Since then I've taken DS to visit my parents and DH has been away from him for several weeks. I would have LOVED to have left DS with DH and gone by myself, but my parents would have been heartbroken.

There have been 3 other nights or weekends that we left DS with either my parents or my in-laws. This year I'm actually planning several trips (one week away for work, and another 2 - 3 weeks away ALONE on holiday). Most of those times I'm gone DS will be with DH though... but DH and I will definitely plan a long weekend together while DS stays with my in-laws.

I love DS more than anything, but sometimes I appreciate having some "me time" as well to refuel. Plus, he's too young to actually appreciate most of the places we would visit and I think it would be a giant waste of money to plan an expensive vacation only to be 'stuck' at a hotel all evening while DS sleeps, not to mention naps, snacks, other strict meal times, etc. Maybe once he's older I'll feel differently but right now I prefer to miss him while I'm gone rather than be frustrated by the limitations that having him with me provides. As long as he's with someone who will care for him as I would (i.e. DH or our parents) I don't see the problem :shrug:


----------



## tina3747

DH and I went to Vegas for my 30th when the eldest was 5. Now I have my LO I went to Marbella for 3 days when he was 15 months, I miss them but appreciate a child free hangover especially!! I wouldn't go longer than the weekend at the moment, maybe longer when they're older. I would never have a 'family' type holiday without them.


----------



## OmiOmen

I absolutely wound't consider it at all. Firstly, I would worry too much while gone. Secondly I would miss him like crazy. Thirdly DSwould miss me too much. And fourthly, I would want to be spending that quality time with them. 

I am fine with my MIL and FIL looking after DS while we go out for a meal or something but that is our limit. But I guess people would think we are strange since I am having a second child and our current plan is for my MIL and FIL to look after DS1 if I am in labour/giving birth in the day but if I am doing it on a night DH is going to be with DS1 rather than me. :shrug:


----------



## 080509

I would go away for a weekend if we had the chance, but it won't happen so i haven't thought much about it Lol. I wouldn't go abroad or anything, or go for longer than a couple of days, i know they would be ok with my parents cos my 2year old loves them to bits, but i would miss them!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I agree with the beach holiday thing thst karli said and I wouldnt go on a "just for a sake of it holiday" as I would want them to enjoy it too! So no in that respect but I have spent nights away from them! I did the marathon and took 2ddays and I was also planning to track the inca trail for 10days! 
So yes I would but I would not go somewhere they would enjoy without them x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Foogirl said:


> I'd also add that quite frankly it's very refreshing to be able to just pick a place we can go without having to worry about disabled access, disabled facilities, suitable activities, without having to turn up everywhere two hours before hand for places to organise one person to help, to not have to trawl every corner of a website looking for what their access policies are, to be able to book on the internet rather than in person or over the phone, to not have to think about what route you are going to take everywhere to get to properly accessible public transport, to be able to drive for as long as we want without having to stop every hour to ensure muscles don't seize, to just sit in a restaurant where we like without constantly havi g to move a wheelchair out of the way.
> 
> I'm quite happy to let someone else who Abby loves and who loves Abby, worry about those things for a week. Judge me for that of you wish, but first walk a mile in my shoes.

I agree!


----------

